# PS3 to Onkyo HT-R680 HDMI not Communicating Issue



## borednerds (Oct 1, 2010)

Hello 'Shack patrons!

I've recently run into a strange issue and I couldn't find a similar one on the forum. I have the Onkyo HT-S6300 which comes with the HT-R680 receiver. I have a PS3, Xbox360, and HTPC connected via HDMI and an Optoma HD65 on the HDMI out. For a while, all devices worked in harmony. I have the Audessy up and running and the whole thing looks and sounds great. 

Then, seemingly out of the blue (tho these things rarely are), the PS3 and rcvr decided to stop communicating. I know all the inputs on the rcvr work, because they work when I plug different devices into them. I know the PS3 works, because i can connect it directly to the projector without any problems. But when I try to connect the PS3 to the rcvr, the image flickers a little, but then the "HDMI indicator" on the rcvr just blinks (solid means it's working).

Thoughts? Has anyone else been through a similar headache? I've found a lot of people on the internet (google searches) have similar problems, but i can't find any resolutions. :/


----------



## merc (Oct 3, 2009)

This is why I am sceptical of automatic online upgrades and an automatic online connection for my hardware......

My guess is that a firmware/software upgrade dealing with the studios copy protection decided you could steal their content and blocked that opportunity? :hissyfit:

Good Luck....


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello borednerds,

What version of firmware are you running on the PS3?


----------



## borednerds (Oct 1, 2010)

Ok, so I tried two new things:

1) I used a different cable to connect the rcvr to the projector. I did this because the cable I have been using is DVI-D (to HDMI so it'll connect to the projector).

result: no change.

2) reset the receiver And used a HDMI-HDMI cable. 

Result: Success! (maybe)

After that, I changed the cable back to the original DVI-HDMI and it works ..._so far_. I have a feeling, however, that there is something else in the settings of the rcvr that I may have goofed with when setting it all up that caused the issue.

I am also leaning toward that i think the PS3 sends a weak signal through the HDMI in an attempt to conserve power, but this causes it to be barely recognizable by the rcvr (this hunch comes from the blinking light meaning it isn't quite getting a signal).

It could be that both are true and that it comes down to, as you alluded a software-caused HDCP problem and the PS3 thinking I'm going to steal the precious media that I already own.

Ares, I have version 3.15 installed. I know what you're thinking: it may work better if I install the latest update. I like having Linux on the PS3 because it let's me use it as a media-server/all-in-one entertainment system and updating completely removes that possibility. :/


***EDIT***
Ok, so I just tried to boot it up, and, again, it refused to communicate. After turning the PS3 off via the master switch (in the back), waiting about 10 sec and then turning it back on, it booted right up. Full-crystal clear communication. Thoughts?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I understand not wanting to upgrade the firmware for the sake of holding on to Linux it was a cool ideal for Sony, but there will be issues with not upgrading down the line. Turning it off by the master switch and then turning it back on it forced the PS3 to establish a fresh HDMI Handshake.


----------



## merc (Oct 3, 2009)

Ever since the law allowed for content owners(i.e.studios)to come into your home to disable your legally owned hardware if they suspect via software downloads that you COULD somehow steal their stuff... it only makes sense to NOT allow automatic upgrades or if an upgrade is required to make the hardware you bought work correctly... to just return it to the store you bought it.
Really folks.... big profit brother doesn't need to extend beyond your PC unless you let it.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

merc said:


> Ever since the law allowed for content owners(i.e.studios)to come into your home to disable your legally owned hardware if they suspect via software downloads that you COULD somehow steal their stuff... it only makes sense to NOT allow automatic upgrades or if an upgrade is required to make the hardware you bought work correctly... to just return it to the store you bought it.
> Really folks.... big profit brother doesn't need to extend beyond your PC unless you let it.


The PS3 is not disabled it just had a handshake issue that appears to have been resolved, but to comment on your other statement the PS3 for lack of a better explanation needs to be updated on a regular basis to play Blu-ray and PS3 games especially some new releases. There is noway around this that I know of as an example all PS3 games come with the update as part of their coding for those who may not have access to the internet with that being said the last update this member did was 3.15 which was released back in Dec.2009 which means most games that where released this year will not play on his PS3. 

One more thing I must make mention of this, it is not about big brother this is about all those who wish to protect their investment against hackers and piracy. Linux was removed when a hacker cracked the PS3 using this feature which was only available on the Fat models of PS3 the Slims didn't have the feature at launch.


----------



## merc (Oct 3, 2009)

Ares said:


> The PS3 is not disabled it just had a handshake issue that appears to have been resolved, but to comment on your other statement the PS3 for lack of a better explanation needs to be updated on a regular basis to play Blu-ray and PS3 games especially some new releases. There is noway around this that I know of as an example all PS3 games come with the update as part of their coding for those who may not have access to the internet with that being said the last update this member did was 3.15 which was released back in Dec.2009 which means most games that where released this year will not play on his PS3.
> 
> One more thing I must make mention of this, it is not about big brother this is about all those who wish to protect their investment against hackers and piracy. Linux was removed when a hacker cracked the PS3 using this feature which was only available on the Fat models of PS3 the Slims didn't have the feature at launch.


So is it your statement that the upgrade has nothing to do with limiting the hardware user's ability to do what they want with the stuff they buy in the privacy of their own home?
Does the "upgrade" doh, require some users to buy new stuff in order to use the hardware according to the way it was back when they originally purchased this stuff?

This is like you buying an Acura today and then in a few months, Acura sent an auto-upgrade, requiring you to buy some special Acura approved fuel/oil etc... in order for your Acura to perform according to the level upon which you first bought it.

Sorry, but this is egad, simply an example of corporate greed prevailing over consumer rights, IMHO?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

merc said:


> So is it your statement that the upgrade has nothing to do with limiting the hardware user's ability to do what they want with the stuff they buy in the privacy of their own home?
> Does the "upgrade" doh, require some users to buy new stuff in order to use the hardware according to the way it was back when they originally purchased this stuff?
> 
> This is like you buying an Acura today and then in a few months, Acura sent an auto-upgrade, requiring you to buy some special Acura approved fuel/oil etc... in order for your Acura to perform according to the level upon which you first bought it.
> ...



Linux was not a feature that was used by the majority of PS3 owners, it was used by the Air Force, Universities and a few others as a cheap supercomputer and a small group of owners. Now when the Slim was released the Other OS feature was removed from the jump and it wasn't a issue but when they decide to pull the plug on this feature on the Fat that is where trouble began, while most Fat owners never used it they where still upset because they lost a feature.

The removal was to protect the copyrights of game devs, movie studios and the countless people that work in those fields and not corporate greed, if you lived in the countryside and leave your doors unlocked without fear of someone burglarizing your home then one day it happens don't you start locking your doors and windows and maybe install Brinks or ADT so you don't get ripped off again?

You say to yourself that's different I paid for that stuff that was stolen from my home, well Sony paid for their hardware in terms of R&D, employees, manufacturing costs, advertising..etc. So have game dev's and movie studios and to have some guy come along and crack the PS3 by using the OS feature which had the potential to lead to piracy will all owners resort to piracy, but if you owned Sony would you be willing to take that chance? The firmware updating to allow you to play the latest games and Blu-ray movies has been part of their program since day one this isn't new.


----------



## borednerds (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey all

I have my own opinion's on their desire for information security, but I broke down earlier this week and downloaded and installed the update anyway. No noticeable change in connection. Sometimes it does, sometimes it doesn't.

The only other thing I can think of is to use a new HDMI cable. I got this idea because I've had more success connecting the ps3 via my xbox hdmi cable than the one i bought for the ps3. The xbox doesn't care which cable i use; it'll send the signal regardless. I've also tried connecting a friend's new ps3 slim, it takes a second to handshake as well, but seems to have more success with the xbox hdmi than the generic one i bought.

Before I go spend 25+ bucks, thoughts?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

If you are having better success with the Xbox HDMI cable than the previous one than it sounds like you have found your problem. So a cable update is in order just don't go spending a boat load of money for a cable check out Monoprice or some of the big box stores like Wal-Mart or Best Buy you can find some for under $20 which of course is more that Monoprice but if you can't wait that will do in a pinch.


----------



## borednerds (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks, Ares! Actually, the cable going to my projector is from monoprice.

A friend let me his nice, shielded, fancy hdmi cable, and still only intermittent connection. I do believe the quality of the first cable had something to do with it, but now I think there may also be an issue with the PS3. This came about because, even with the nice cable, if it moves at all, it interrupts the handshake. I think the hdmi connector on the PS3 isn't connecting to the board it's connected to in the PS3.

Looks like I should move this question to the DIY repair/maintenance forum?


----------

